# World's Dumbest 3-way Layout



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Working on a kitchen remodel/addition, and this is the 3-way layout the HO wanted for the addition:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Ha ! Never had to do that.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Think of all the time they'll save by not walking 18 more inches to flip the switch!

My all time favorite was still the customer who wanted about 10 3-ways next to their bed so they could shut off lights. What happens when they move the bed?

-John


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have done that before esp. from the house into the garage or from the ouside to inside at a door entrance.

BTW how will you cover that huge hole you made.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I wondered the same thing with the adjust-a-box.

I also wondered if it might be possible to fix the accent.

Probably not.
:blink:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Sure saves some money on running 14-4!


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Why are you breathing so heavily? Sounds like the three way every 18 inches might prove beneficial for you


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B W E said:


> Why are you breathing so heavily? Sounds like the three way every 18 inches might prove beneficial for you


The camera is right in front of me, and has a rear mic.



Dennis Alwon said:


> .........BTW how will you cover that huge hole you made.


It's the drywaller's problem.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's the drywaller's problem.


Okay, I thought that was the final product-- wood.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Seen that too. Usually at the door like that. Had a s/c once h/o replacing light fixtures and could not get them to work (go figure). This was a 4 way what the e/c did during contraction was us 2 14/2's on the traveler which passed thur a box. capped and stuffed h/o mixed em all up. I guess the EC ran outta 14/3? or to lazy to get more outta truck. Head scratcher for few Min's.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Whether it's silly depends on one thing, is this a cased opening?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Whether it's silly depends on one thing, is this a cased opening?



There was a door there, but the addition has ductwork to it. So I don't know if a door is going back on or not.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Okay, I thought that was the final product-- wood.



It's the original houses' sheathing. This used to be a rear entrance until the addition went on.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> My all time favorite was still the customer who wanted about 10 3-ways next to their bed so they could shut off lights. What happens when they move the bed?



That was the beauty of the old press switch systems. Easily installed and relocated master switches.


http://www.touchplate.com/controlStations.php

I think it is a shame many older systems get torn out because electricians don't understand them.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I think it is a shame many older systems get torn out because electricians don't understand them.


I have worked on a number of them but I will say that the installs were a rats nests and next to impossible to trouble shoot. I never installed the system but have fixed a few relays, etc.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

I am finishing up a project for a guy that did lots of his own stuff over the years. He put switches in some awkward locations where no no one would think to look for them. Also no switches sometimes where walking into the room. I don't know what he was thinking.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't think the 3-way is "silly".. it is what they want to use for the next (30)+ years and you are making money off it..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> That was the beauty of the old press switch systems. Easily installed and relocated master switches.
> 
> 
> http://www.touchplate.com/controlStations.php
> ...


These are still available..


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

That feeds the lights in the attic right:laughing:

lefty


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> These are still available..


Thank you Captain Obvious.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> These are still available..


I worked at a military base years ago and that was the lighting controls for low voltage switching.

I have only seen that in one house though .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:sleep1::sleep1:


Peter D said:


> Thank you Captain Obvious.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> :sleep1::sleep1:


----------

